# Hallo :-)



## Tannitümpel (18. Mai 2008)

Dann will ich mich auch gleich mal vorstellen:
Ich heiße Tanja, bin 35 Jahre jung und lebe mit meiner kleinen Familie (Mann, Kiddis (16+14),2 Hunde, 3 Katzen (1 Katze mit 2 Babys),2 Ponys und einigen Goldfischen auf einem Bauernhof in der nähe von Oldenburg.

Im letzten Jahr haben wir spontan einen kleinen Gartentümpel gebastelt. 
Mit ohne Ahnung:.....Loch gebuddelt, Folie rein, Wasser drauf.....und die kleine Pumpe (Wasserspiel) eingesetzt damit ich endlich das schöne und beruhigende geplätscher genießen konnte.(Deswegen ja auch der Teich) Das Ergebniss war eine öde Pfütze mit nem Wasserspiel.....Ganz klasse.......

Also Wasser wieder raus, Loch so vergrößert wie die 16 Quadratmeter Folie es zu ließen (Teich hat jetzt ca.3m Durchmesser),Wasser wieder rein, Findlinge und Kiesel hinzu, Wasser und Sumpfpflanzen falsch gepflanzt und Wasserspiel wieder an. 

Ein paar Wochen später waren die meisten Pflanzen hinüber:? , nur die Seerose blühte in voller Pracht.

Also wieder neue Pflanzen gekauft und eine eingehende Pflanzberatung bekommen. *Kopfschüttel* woher sollte ich auch wissen das "__ Froschbiss, __ Rohrkolben usw. INS Wasser müssen. (Die Etiketten an den Pflanzen schmeißt man vor dem Lesen ja auch in den Müll ) Die hatte ich so schön an den Rand gepflanzt, nur die Seerose kam ins Wasser. Das erschien mir jedenfalls logisch .

Von da an erfreuen wir uns also an unserem Gartentümpel....

Am letzten Wochenende hatten wir Besuch von Freunden. Deren Goldfischbestand war auf ca.200 Stück gewachsen und so "flogen" mal ebend ein paar goldige Wesen in meinen Teich...
Dabei hab ich von Fischen gar keine Ahnung. Ich wollte nie Fische weil die das Wasser schmuddelig machen.

Mittlerweile habe ich uns noch einen Terassenteich gebastelt, mit einem Wasserfall. 2,50m mal 1,50m und in der Mitte genau 0,80 m tief. (Hatte irgendwas an Rohrkolben gekauft und da stand drauf das man die bis 0,80m tief pflanzen soll.So hab ich das dann auch gemacht.) 

In dem Terassentümpel zogen 6 Goldis ein, in dem Gartentümpel hab ich 11 gezählt.

Und nun wundere ich mich über das immer grüner werdende Wasser im Gartentümpel und war im Internet auf der Suche nach Wissenswertem über Teichwasser.....bis ich hier gelandet bin.

Meine Tümpelfotos stell ich später ein, ich muß sie gleich erst mal knipsen...


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

Servus Tanja

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum  

Wie du schon am Schluß geschrieben hast ...... Fotos, Fotos, ....
Die helfen die Lage richtig einzuschätzen.

Entschuldige, aber Ihr habt so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht  

Aber das läßt sich richten  

Zu allererst möchte ich Euch einmal das Basiswissen (in meiner Signatur anklicken) ans Herz legen. Hier findet ihr alles Wissenswerte über den Teichbau (das ist bei Euch noch nicht zu spät  ), die Teichbiologie und über die Filtertechnik.

Als erste Sofortmaßnahme würde ich Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmal Pflanzen einsetzen. Die Erde vom Wurzelballen ausspülen und die Wurzeln in ein Sand/Lehmgemisch einsetzen.

Diese Maßnahme hilft die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen, damit wird den Algen eben der Nährstoff entzogen bzw. verringert. Dies geschieht dadurch, daß die eingesetzten Pflanzen diese Nährstoffe aufnehmen.

So und jetzt genug geschrieben und 
Viel Spaß beim lesen der Fachbeiträge/Basiswissen


----------



## Tannitümpel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

So, Fotos sind geknipst. Leider nur mit dem Handy, ich hoffe das sie trotzdem gut erkennbar sind:


----------



## Tannitümpel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

Guten Morgen,
ich "studiere" seit gestern das Forum, und.....bin geschockt:shock ....
Es ist kein Wunder das mein Wasser so schmuddelig-grün ist....
Alle Teichpflanzen habe ich so eingesetzt wie ich sie gekauft habe, also mit Erde.... Und als die Fischis eingezogen sind hab ich sie wie die Pferde gefüttert. 3mal täglich ne kleine Handvoll....   
Und nach 2 Nährstoffreichen Wochen wunder ich mich über plötzlich dunkles Wasser.... 

Ich werd mich heute erst mal um die Pflanzen kümmern und die Erde abspülen, sofern noch was an den Wurzeln ist.Das überschüssige Brot und Fischfutter hab ich schon in rauhen Mengen aus dem Teich gekäschert.

Ist es sinnvoll das Wasser noch mal zu wechseln? Das wurde im April erst gemacht bevor neue Pflanzen und die Fische kamen.....

Was kann ich noch tun??


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

Servus Tanja

Keinen Wasserwechsel  

Ein Wasserwechsel würde die schon vorhandenen Bakterien vernichten. Also lieber nicht.


> Was kann ich noch tun??


Pflanzen kaufen und abwarten


----------



## Tannitümpel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

Vielen Dank  
Ich werd  gleich mal zum Gärtner fahren...

Jetzt habe ich mein "Teichproblemchen" bei den Anfängerfragen gepostet. Hatte im Forum gelesen das solche Beiträge an die richtigen Stellen gepostet werden sollen damit andere User das besser bei der Suche finden. Hoffe, das es so ok ist...


----------



## teich-freak (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

Hallo tanja,

gut das du was ändern willst 

Um sauberes wasser zu haben brauchst du natürlich auf dauer einen filter .

Ist die fontäne bei den seerosen????? Denn die ist nicht gut für die seerosen


----------



## Tannitümpel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

:shock UPS.....Ja, die steht genau zwischen den beiden Seerosen. Na dann will ich mal schnell wieder in den eisigen Teich krabbeln und umräumen ....


----------



## Tannitümpel (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hallo *

Wir haben gestern schon überlegt ob wir das ganze Thema Gartenteich noch mal von vorn anfangen... Größer, breiter, tiefer.....und mit mehr Verstand.
Und dann mit der nötigen Technik, wenn das besser ist.

Aber solange wir von Bäumen (__ Eichen) umzingelt sind brauchen wir nichts anfangen. Ab Oktober darf gefällt werden, das Projekt Gartenteich wird also frühestens im nächsten Frühjahr was...

Bis dahin wird hier weiter "studiert"


----------



## Tannitümpel (6. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Uiii.... da war ich aber schon laaaaange nicht mehr hier...
Na dann...auf ein neues:
Wir wohnen Gott sei Dank nicht mehr auf dem dunklen __ Eichen- Resthof...
Mittlerweile sind wir umgezogen und haben 3500m²  lichtdurchfluteten, schönen Rasen- Garten.
Da ich ja ein Wasser-Mensch bin hab ich mir auch sofort einen Mini-Teich gebaut in dem das Wasserspiel plätschern darf. Einige Spitzhornschnecken haben sich im letzten Jahr rasch vermehrt und diesen Winter gut überstanden. 
Jetzt soll hier endlich ein "großer" Teich gebaut werden, da träum ich doch schon so lange von.
Nachdem wir mit unserem ersten Teich ja (fast) alles falsch gemacht haben, werde ich den "neuen" Teich besser vorbereiten. Ich hatte ja genügend Zeit in den letzten 2,5 Jahren und mir so einiges an Fachliteratur angeschafft....und "studiert".
Mal schauen ob wir es dieses Jahr schon anpacken können....


----------



## Zermalmer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Hallo Tanja,

auch wenn ich auch noch nicht so lange dabei bin....
irgendwie führen alle Suchen immer wieder hier ins Forum 

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie Dein neuer Anlauf aussieht.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

Na dann: Willkommen zurück!
Vielleicht stellst Du uns ja deinen Teichbau vor - wenns soweit ist?

Viel Spaß hier weiterhin!
Daniel


----------



## Tannitümpel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo *

 Vielen Dank für die liebe Begrüßung.

Na klar werd ich ne Teichbau- Doku machen  .


----------

